# Very charming Christmas CD by the BBC Concert orchestra and Stephen Fry



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

I've written down the metadata and link to Spotify tracks here:

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2015/12/stephen-fry-and-classical-christmas.html

Hope you will enjoy is just as much as I did 

Rolf, Netherlands


----------

